# Irish boy in Oz



## liam.carroll00 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a joint Irish/Australian citizen who has unfortunatley never been to Oz. However, I'm going to join you all for a year between September 2012 and September 2013. My aim is to make enough money to pay my final two years in law school in Ireland when I return. I'd LIKE to make approx $140,000 (which I know sounds ridiculous given that I am completly unqualified) however I have some casual experience in Irish mines and id like to head out West Oz which I hear pays very well. Does anyone know if it is at all possible to make money near this amount or am being an idiot? If so how much could I make and where do I start?


----------

